# Locura City Hall



## Essex (Nov 29, 2012)

Also known as the Locura County Seat. (Hurry up in there, other people want to be the Mayor!) 

I made this from the very simple AM Models track side shanty/outhouse kit. I added the scribed wood interior walls and floor and replaced the kit roof with wood also. The plastic kit door was awfully thick so I sanded it a lot! The door knobs were made from HO scale telephone pole insulators. The toilet paper rolls were scratch built; I just couldn't find a source for those!


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

VERY cool model!! The detail is exquisite! :appl:


----------



## mustangcobra94 (Apr 28, 2014)

looks like you do some really great work. if you have any others post them and keep up the great work!


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Great model and diorama. :thumbsup:


----------



## Essex (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the nice compliments! I don't have very many other buildings but I will post some more pictures soon.

EDIT: I'm still trying to navigate this website and I re-posted the photos so they'll all show up at once. Thanks!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Really nice work. Right down to the last detail.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Someone is going to get wet in there if it rains. 

Nice job. :smilie_daumenpos:

With the pictures too. 

If they gave us more time you could have edited those. But you have to be quick, they don't give a lot of time. 24 or maybe 48 hours now. They :worshippy:said " That should be plenty of time". They have years to edit theirs.

And like I said in the other post
You could have went back and click edit, then the paper clip then just click insert all.
They would have shown as pictures then.


----------



## Essex (Nov 29, 2012)

Yep, that's what happened. By the time I learned how to post the pictures right, it was too late to edit it. Can't blame anybody for not wanting to click back and forth between so many photos, especially since the captions didn't really make too much sense. I had a little story for myself about the sheriff trying to find out who defaced the City Hall and messed it up.

Here's the culprit now: this little guy is who I got to make the foot prints. Then he went and carved his name on the wall. Doesn't show up in the final pix. My wife says it isn't right having toilet paper; when she lived on a farm in the 1950's all they had was Sears and Roebuck catalogues!
















BTW, thanks again everybody for saying all the nice stuff!


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Your wife is right on the money!
When I was a youngster my grandparents had 'outers' on their farm (2) that were both equipped with Sears & Roebuck catalogs. I vividly recall the pages were slippery!! 
It was always the catalog from the previous year. As an extra-added bonus, it gave you something to read while taking care of business. 
Bob


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Zeke has been my nick name since the 1950's 
I am now immortalized on your layout. :smilie_daumenpos: 

Very nice work there Essex. :appl::appl:

I tried using a new Sears catalog recently, sure made a mess out of my keyboard. 

Magic


----------



## Essex (Nov 29, 2012)

That was sick Zeke. My wife specified slick paged catalogues. I don't want to think about why. Well I guess so they don't disintegrate too soon. Oog. BTW, thanks all for the compliments!


----------



## Locodub (Nov 18, 2013)

Fantastic work! I picked an O scale His & Hers two-seater for a quarter at a yard sale. I don't have the talent to make it look like that, really cool.


----------

